# Wishing on 10:31



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

As I was sitting tonight watching I don't know what on TV, I looked at the clock and saw the time as 10:31, without realizing it I began to wish for a spectacular haunt this year. Repeating it over until the time changed. As though that time has some special meaning, LOL. I know that for those into Numbers, you are supposed to wish on when ever you see 1111 or even 111, but I chose to do it for 1031. Just had to share that one!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

cool, i never knew that abuot all 1's.
hope your wish comes true for a amazing haunt this year.


----------

